# Large Hadron Collider



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 9, 2008)

Some argue we will all die in October TOMORROW due to the activation of the LHC because it will open up a black hole and make the Earth collapse.
Discuss.

I think it'll make Wookies appear. And Vulcans.
That'd be rad.


----------



## Ruby (Sep 9, 2008)

Should we move this to Forum Help?


----------



## Zeph (Sep 9, 2008)

It's turning on tomorrow, fusing in October. On the infinitesimal off-chance it does create a black hole, it won't do anything for four years.

Don't worry. It won't happen. If it does, you can all laugh in my face in hell.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 9, 2008)

\o/


----------



## spaekle (Sep 9, 2008)

My money's on it bringing back Lord Xenu.


----------



## Fireworks (Sep 9, 2008)

if it does create harmful black holes (people argue that even if it does create any, despite the chances of that being less than winning the lottery and getting struck by a lightning in clear day on the same day, would be micro-black holes and they would disappear before causing any damage; while the people involved in the experiment of course deny it) then we'll be too dead to complain about it afterwards anyway

not like they'd stop their experiment due to complaints beforehand

it's weird how people take it as 100% when it's totally unlikely that it would happen

either way, it's one of those good ways for making people to watch the news all day

I'm curious to hear how much they'll actually find out after finishing the experiment, seeing as they have very high expectations for the results

edit: http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/08/the_large_hadron_collider.html


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 9, 2008)

Either way I'm winning the bet.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 9, 2008)

Squarewalker said:


> it's weird how people take it as 100% when it's totally unlikely that it would happen


Yeah uncertain ends suck. I mean, if it was certain, I could go out and do all sorts of stuff that one normally doesn't do due to the consequences. ^_^


----------



## turbler (Sep 9, 2008)

I really do wonder what'll happen...? Ah well... we'll all find out soon. I hope it's something cool!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 9, 2008)

It's tomorrow in 17 minutes where I live.
If nothing happens I'll consider the experiment a failure.

EDIT: it is tomorrow.

i'm disappointed.


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Sep 9, 2008)

I voted for the bottom option because I'm immature like that =D

In other words, nothing's going to happen except stuff being discovered for the good of mankind, while everyone flails their arms expecting the end of the world to happen in 2012 instead.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't wanna die mommy.

Stupid scientists trying to kill us. :c

[/immature]

I doubt it's going to create a black hole and kill us all. 




...Hopefully.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 9, 2008)

guuuuys

You do realise that there are no collisions tomorrow, meaning that any idiots can rest easy?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 10, 2008)

I had this weird dream one morning that a black hole was created and it sucked half of the earth into it and brought us to this planet that had a building similar to my old school, and then the aliens on the planet assigned me to organize some sort of party.

If that happened, that would be oddly amazing.

But, meh, I don't think much of anything will happen.



opaltiger said:


> \o/


Now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 10, 2008)

It turns on in two hours-ish, which unfortunately is just as I leave for school.

And as CNiall (And I) said, it's just powering on today. The collisions won't happen until October.


----------



## @lex (Sep 10, 2008)

I had this dream that some kind of black hole, which resembled the twilight in Twilight Princess, consumed the world... It was, you could'nt go past a certain point because the way was blocked by some dark violet-ish wall, which'd be the "black hole", and a few days later, the wall had moved even closer (south, actually). Eventually, when everything had been consumed, we all woke up in some different world. Or maybe the same world, in a different place. And we had forgotten the old one. But when I met a lot of people I know and love, but had forgotten, there was like something in my head wanted to get remembered, and eventually, I remembered everything!

... so maybe _that_ will happen! :D


----------



## Zeph (Sep 10, 2008)

It'll be switching on some point within an hour now.

Hooray?

And honestly, do you think scientists would go ahead with it if there was a risk?


----------



## spaekle (Sep 10, 2008)

Wtf, the world's still here?

Man, now I have to go to school. >:|


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 10, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Wtf, the world's still here?
> 
> Man, now I have to go to school. >:|


I don't~ Ahahahahaha~ Yay for hurricanes~ 8D 

But yaaay, the world's still heeere~ (Not that I expected it to not be here, I didn't really expect anything to happen.)


----------



## Altmer (Sep 10, 2008)

BLA BLA BLA THE WORLD IS GOING TO END

stop being doom mongers

if the world really is going to end, why the fuck are you sitting around wasting time on the internet


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 10, 2008)

Altmer said:


> BLA BLA BLA THE WORLD IS GOING TO END
> 
> stop being doom mongers
> 
> if the world really is going to end, why the fuck are you sitting around wasting time on the internet


Such a cheery soul looking into the mouth of death, isn't he?


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 10, 2008)

What I find annoying is that people at school were all talking about it today.

The few people who actually believed the world will end because of it were all like 'phew, it didn't end'. Whatever danger they thought there would be, why did it only exist at the exact time it turned on? Why aren't they worried that the world might end tomorrow, or the day after?

Also the really immature people went up to me and said thing like 'SEE THE WORLD DIDN'T END!!!!!" and I point out that they were the ones that said it would, I said it wouldn't. They laughed and told everyone that I thought it would end. >_>


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 10, 2008)

The world's still standing over here...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 10, 2008)

postin' from the black hole.



it kind of blows.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 10, 2008)

Reminds me of that screenshot from 4chan I saw, and someone's proof that they were in a black hole was a completely black picture.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 10, 2008)

guys you realise the high-energy collisions ie. the "dangerous" ones won't start until some time in october


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 10, 2008)

Which is what I've been telling everyone who bug me about it.

(21st, right? That's what I've been telling 'em)


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 10, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Which is what I've been telling everyone who bug me about it.
> 
> (21st, right? That's what I've been telling 'em)


I believe so, yes.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 10, 2008)

We all expected the school to be sucked into some random universe filled with furries and Chuck Norris.

Meh.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 10, 2008)

Squarewalker said:


> it's weird how people take it as 100% when it's totally unlikely that it would happen


Many people's rule of thumb; if it _can_ kill you, believe with complete certainty that it _will_.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 10, 2008)

I quote from some article I read today:

"Anyone who thinks the world will blow up is a twat."

That includes october.

Anyway, my Chemistry teacher was having a joke about it in our first chemistry lesson about this. Either way, he said even if it did create a black hole, the black hole would phase out of existance before it could do any damage.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 10, 2008)

Metro said "Anyone who thinks the world will blow up is a t**t".

Everyone thought it was 'tit' with two 'i's for some reason.
We eventually reasoned that it was twat.

EDIT:
The presenters of The One Show overreacting a bit concerning black holes.


----------



## Alexi (Sep 10, 2008)

As long as the black hole sucks France up first, I'm good.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 10, 2008)

Hm, it was just some newspaper someone brought in. I'm not going to remember it word-for-word. You get the idea though.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 10, 2008)

Alexi said:


> As long as the black hole sucks France up first, I'm good.


WHY DO YOU HATE AMERICA france


----------



## nastypass (Sep 10, 2008)

because france is full of dumbasses


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 10, 2008)

*cries a single tear*


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 10, 2008)

america has quite a lot more you


----------



## Autumn (Sep 10, 2008)

I find it oddly coincidental that if the world /does/ end by black hole death, it would be in 2012.

The same doomsday year of that in the ancient Mayan calendar.

o.O?


----------



## Espeon (Sep 10, 2008)

That would be quite a coincidence. Not that it will. I'm certain the world will not end.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 10, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> I find it oddly coincidental that if the world /does/ end by black hole death, it would be in 2012.
> 
> The same doomsday year of that in the ancient Mayan calendar.
> 
> o.O?


why would it be in 2012

stop spouting 2012 ffs


----------



## Autumn (Sep 10, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> why would it be in 2012
> 
> stop spouting 2012 ffs


Hey, this is only the first time I mentioned it. And the article I read on the subject claimed if the black holes ever did come around it'd be in four years. *shrug*


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 10, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> Hey, this is only the first time I mentioned it. And the article I read on the subject claimed if the black holes ever did come around it'd be in four years. *shrug*


that second line was aimed at people in general

and the article you read was totally wrong. people are looking for connections to 2012, thus they ignore the truth and say the LHC will destroy the world in 2012.

if the world is still around in November, we're safe

also I like how the whole 2012 thing is based around a mayan calendar and yet people are putting forth theories like the LHC as the reason. how the hell were the mayans meant to predict that? what little credibility 2012 theories have is lost the instant you stray away from science and into "the mayans predicted the FUTURE!"


----------



## Autumn (Sep 10, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> and the article you read was totally wrong. people are looking for connections to 2012, thus they ignore the truth and say the LHC will destroy the world in 2012.


Ah. Thanks for the clarification.

(craaap if the world ends before November I won't be around to turn fourteen)
(and that means Long Shadows won't come out either oshi-)


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 11, 2008)

(If I died before finishing Warriors I think I would have to kill God. :[ Srs.)

We didn't die, I won three bets. The end!


----------



## Alexi (Sep 11, 2008)

France smells.

I'd rather get sucked up by a black hole and maybe end up in a cool new place rather than get pushed around by a white hole. D:< Then I may have to teach that white hole a lesson.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 11, 2008)

We watched this awesome Stephen Hawking documentary in school once where it explains what would theoretically happen to a person if they fell into a black hole. 

Sounds like a pretty shitty way to die, actually.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah it would hurt like hell but it would be kind of neat.

I mean, it's better than being like run over by a truck or something.


----------



## H-land (Sep 11, 2008)

Alexi said:


> As long as the black hole sucks France up first, I'm good.


I agree it's all good France going first, but Switzerland's on the line, too.

Where would we go to get cuckoo clocks and chocolate and hold peace talks, then? It'd be awful!


...And that song opal posted is rather catchy.


EDIT: Don't say Bavaria.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 11, 2008)

But but but France has all the good wine and food and music and fashion and fabulousness
I mean they have a shitty President but still.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 11, 2008)

and faggotry

edit: oh wait you said fabulousness nvmd


----------



## Alexi (Sep 11, 2008)

The gays can move to SanFran...assuming they can do it in .000384 seconds.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 11, 2008)

they can use their gay powerz to teleport


----------



## Zeph (Sep 11, 2008)

Erm, I've gathered everything I've heard into a (probably wrong) sum-up of the whole thing.

Yesterday, one of the Protons wasn't fired by accident, so they're trying again tomorrow.

Then they'll begin the collisions in October.

For some reason, that won't do anything for 18 months, which is when the protons will finally collide and react/[insert proper term here] with each other.

If a dangerous black hole _is_ created, it'll take four years to do anything (According to opal, this is wrong.)

So, if everything above was right, our predicted extinction is April 2014.

But it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Linzys (Sep 12, 2008)

_*SKABOOM!*_ c:


----------



## Adnan (Sep 17, 2008)

Rofl, scientists would be stupid to go open up a black hole above our heads :P

It can't happen, it'll take more power then that to call a black hole


----------



## CNiall (Sep 17, 2008)

Adnan said:


> Rofl, scientists would be stupid to go open up a black hole above our heads :P


Wouldn't it be below? (seeing how the 27 kilometres of tunnel underground (Large Hadron Rap whoo) are, well, _underground_)



> It can't happen, it'll take more power then that to call a black hole


What?


----------



## Alexi (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, the wisdom of a ten-year-old has soothed my worries.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 17, 2008)

Adnan said:


> Rofl, scientists would be stupid to go open up a black hole above our heads :P
> 
> It can't happen, it'll take more power then that to *call* a black hole


*Dial*

Hello, Black Hole hotline? yeah, I'd like a size 3 Quasar, preferably in the general area of the Franco-Swiss border -

No.

As CNiall, said, it's underground. And they would take the chance if it was almost infinite times more likely that it would immensely develop our understanding of the universe.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 17, 2008)

in 4.5 billion years the sun will blow up and the earth will be swallowed in a ball of FIRE


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 17, 2008)

hardcore


but not as hardcore as dying horribly in a man-made BLACK HOLE


----------



## Eevee (Sep 17, 2008)

you know

developing the abilities to completely destroy one's own species, ecosystem, and then planet have to be some sort of milestones in social development

if we _do_ manage to destroy the Earth at least it'll mean we have reached that level of awesome


----------



## Altmer (Sep 17, 2008)

the sad bit is people like me and eevee will be so highly evolved we'll survive due to our awesomeness


----------



## Rayquaza (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah
So
It's called Halo now. C:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2008/09/17/scilhc117.xml


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, as the community resident particle physicist, let me give my views.

All of our best physics models show that there is no cause for concern about some black hole suddenly appearing and wiping us out. Here's the main reason: At the energy scale talked about, on the off chance a black hole is created, it will pretty much instantly evaporate. While classically black holes are not supposed to let anything escape from them, when you add quantum mechanics to the equations, you get a thermal spectrum of emissions. Particles can actually "tunnel" out of black holes, allowing them to shrink. This happens much more often for small black holes, meaning they vaporize very quickly as all their mass races to tunnel out from them.

Any questions?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 18, 2008)

If you stick something in the hole before it disappears, does anything special happen?
Or does it disintegrate too quickly?


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Sep 18, 2008)

By quickly, I'm talking timescales on the order of 10^-25 seconds... You can't really verify anything else has entered it by then... and you can barely even verify that a "black hole" was created in that time.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 18, 2008)

Looking at the poll options, I'm reminded of a T-shirt I saw.

"Particle Physics gives me a Hadron".


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 19, 2008)

omg

PUFF THE MAGIC HADRON

that would have been _so much cooler_


----------



## Altmer (Sep 19, 2008)

hahaha opal I just realised you have your gender set to female that is actually hilarious

ontopic: please let the black holes be created so that it can suck up some idiots :)


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 19, 2008)

Altmer said:


> hahaha opal I just realised you have your gender set to female that is actually hilarious


shh, don't mention it where new people can hear!


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 19, 2008)

To be honest, I really don't like it how people think they're clever by setting their gender to the opposite of what it really is. I mean, the gender in the postbit thing is a very helpful tool, but when people just say the wrong gender just for the heck of it, it kind of defeats the entire purpose. :|


----------



## Altmer (Sep 19, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> shh, don't mention it where new people can hear!


it's funny because you look like a girl so I'd say it's accurate I mean at one point I thought you were your sister.


----------



## Ayame (Sep 20, 2008)

What?  October?  It better not happen before my birthday.
Oh, well.  What a wasted life.  *sigh*
Doubt anything will happen.


----------



## turbler (Sep 20, 2008)

totally offtopic: If we only use about 10% of our brains, and we've already destroyed most of everything around us- ourselves, then what would happen if we started using more, well then again, If we used enough we might not need so much from our enviroment... oh well...
ontopic: Oh and don't forget me on the awesome list, because being is awesome even though there will almost defineitely be no black hole. This whole LHC thing sounds like something out of a book...


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 20, 2008)

The "we only use 10% of our brains" thing is a misconception/myth. It's not true.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 20, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> omg
> 
> PUFF THE MAGIC HADRON
> 
> that would have been _so much cooler_


this thread is now a series of megaman jokes


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 20, 2008)

Walker said:


> this thread is now a series of megaman jokes


I am the creator of this thread and I deny this request, as I have never played a Megaman game before and thus could not share my witticisms with you all.

In other words I can't make hardon or penis jokes ):


----------



## nastypass (Sep 21, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I am the creator of this thread and I deny this request, as I have never played a Megaman game before and thus could not share my witticisms with you all.


DAMMIT


----------



## Linzys (Sep 21, 2008)

"Plans to begin smashing particles at the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) may be delayed after a magnet failure forced engineers to halt work."
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7626256.stm

I feel _so_ much better.


----------

